# Partslink24.com-provides your cars production date, equipment and parts look up for FREE. Like ETKA



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

FREE ETKA-like website that gives details about our Volkswagens. Provides actual production date of vehicle along with original equipment codes. You can also look up parts which is AWESOME! No more calling dealers for part #'s. Great for the DIY people








My 2008 R32 was built on October 5th 2007.
Screen shot of parts catalog








Vin look up with production date








Installed equipment listing. These are the codes used on the assembly line that tell the workers what goes in and what doesn't.








Hoe this info is useful 










_Modified by quailallstar at 9:33 AM 2-5-2010_


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Partslink24.com-provides your cars production date, equipment and parts look ... (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_.....Provides actual production date of vehicle ....My 2008 R32 was built on October 5th 2007.....

So the only difference from the date on the tag in the driver's door jam is the specific day of the month?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Partslink24.com-provides your cars production date, equipment and parts look ... (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_
So the only difference from the date on the tag in the driver's door jam is the specific day of the month?

Correct. Shows the day the car was put together; the REAL birthday http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Partslink24.com-provides your cars production date, equipment and parts look ... (quailallstar)*

It asks me for a subscription.


----------



## PanSamochodzik (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Partslink24.com-provides your cars production date, equipment and parts look ... (quailallstar)*

Thanks for posting about this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Partslink24.com-provides your cars production date, equ ... (PanSamochodzik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanSamochodzik* »_Thanks for posting about this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Always looking out for my fellow vw-heads


----------



## danielescobarg (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Partslink24.com-provides your cars production date, equ ... (quailallstar)*

Its not free... 25euros per month


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Partslink24.com-provides your cars production date, equ ... (danielescobarg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danielescobarg* »_Its not free... 25euros per month
















It is FREE. Sign up for the USA is FREE. Been using it for 4+ years and never paid a dime. 
Screen shot I just took










_Modified by quailallstar at 1:58 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Partslink24.com-provides your cars production date, equipment and parts look ... (quailallstar)*

cool! It even knew the birthday of my Eos!
the parts diagrams for Ghia parts are not all perfect-- the taillight diagram is clearly of Beetle taillights, but it is still cool that they are giving parts numbers for older cars
But when having you pick a parts group, "engine" is always a picture with the _front_ highlighted








So far though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Partslink24.com-provides your cars production date, equipment and parts look ... (kghia)*

it seems to have the same errors on std equipment that the VW dealership printout has.
for far, I have noticed just "6W3 license plate bracket front (small NAR)"
my Eos was never drilled even for the front bracket (not req. in my state)
and the 4Z3 locking glovebox _with light_ (light is replaced by multimedia jack in early models), although the other code really overrides that.
Still, very impressive, and they must have the same info as the VW system to have the same correct items and the same mistake.
Only seems to be missing the delivery date, importer, dealer number (all private to the dealer's sales)
and the "Description: Conver 2.0 US LimEd 147 M6F" (nice to know mine was a limited edition







)
William


_Modified by kghia at 3:11 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

This is great. I tried it and got my EOS'0 birthday. Enjoyed it a lot. Thanks for sharing


----------



## chopshop (Dec 9, 2004)

either this is no longer free or i'm a dumb ass. it keeps asking for payment info $40 a month for u.s.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (chopshop)*

I'm with you. All I can get to is a requirement for a paid membership. Whassup, OP? Can you provide the "free join" link?


----------



## wolfsbeard (Jan 18, 2003)

*Re: (chopshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopshop* »_either this is no longer free or i'm a dumb ass. it keeps asking for payment info $40 a month for u.s.

Yeah, I don't get it. It's one thing to insist that it is indeed free - but you might want to elaborate a bit when all we see is "$40/month, enter your credit card number here".


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (wolfsbeard)*

Waiting... waiting... [crickets]








I think it's a cruel hoax. Bastards!


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (wolfsbeard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsbeard* »_
Yeah, I don't get it. It's one thing to insist that it is indeed free - but you might want to elaborate a bit when all we see is "$40/month, enter your credit card number here". 

Partslink24 revised their entire website on March 1st 2010 and looks they now make you pay. Before if was FREE for US customers - many people on other forums (on Vortex) were able to sign up for FREE successfully. 
Like I stated in previous postings, yes this was FREE at one point. See " " below.

_Quote, originally posted by *danielescobarg* »_Its not free... 25euros per month
















It is FREE. Sign up for the USA is FREE. Been using it for 4+ years and never paid a dime. 
Screen shot I just took


----------



## idunno (May 9, 2001)

*Freedom!!!*

Damn. I was _just_ using this *last week*. Now it wants me to pay. sniff... 
I don't understand why VW (or other manufacturers) doesn't make this available. I guess 
because they can charge for it. 
:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## VeeRsixx (Jan 5, 2004)

My free account ended 1/1/11. Damn, i used that site for SOOOO much stuff. Now $40 or 50 per month depending on plan.


----------

